# worm castings



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

anybody use worm castings and spread them on lawn?i dont doubt its good but it doesnt seem cost effective or necessary.i attend gardening classes and they push this above all else.hope to hear some opinions and info.thank you


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I use them for making compost (vermi)tea. I'm sure they would be awesome for your turf, but it would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I used some worm casting a few years ago. I don't know what rate I put them down. Kinda heavy, maybe 20lbs per K. The casting were more than a few years old at the time. I'm not sure if they lose their effectiveness or not over time. I mostly didn't see any noticeable difference however in one spot where I got them on heavier the grass was noticeably greener. For me it was a feel good/can't hurt kind of thing to do and I got them for free. I have some more that I have stockpiled and plan on using this spring.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Do you collect your own worm castings? I have so much on my lawn. It drives me nuts!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

People do what they think means well. Everything is numbers and outcome with trends it's all about the little details that really can make worm castings shine, but it really depends on the soil type it's being applied to.

Everything has a nutrient value to something that's how life works in a way. Microbial activity is needed and you can't have good fungus without a equal amount of bad.

For the lawn I won't look at a product if it doesn't specifically notate it's ingredients or have scientific backing.

But honestly from a hobby standpoint do what you think is enjoyable.


----------

